# new 2011 super duty time... to prep



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

the fun begins


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

It will look great with a 9.2 Boss V plow on it!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

by stripping the 08


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

what are you doing to the truck that you are taking everything out of it.

did you get such a good deal on it that your taking it and selling the parts seperatluy... lol?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

then put her back together


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

MIDTOWNPC;1048049 said:


> what are you doing to the truck that you are taking everything out of it.
> 
> did you get such a good deal on it that your taking it and selling the parts seperatluy... lol?


thats the 08 im stripping, i will do the 011 next week if i get time


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

grandview;1048047 said:


> It will look great with a 9.2 Boss V plow on it!


thinking about it if i sell my wideout.....


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

what all did you have installed??? I didn't know you have to take that much out for basic plow and lighting stuff..


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

1olddogtwo;1048055 said:


> thinking about it if i sell my wideout.....


but then again


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

How much are you asking for the wideout? Is anything broken? Oh, and that's a nice 2011, but more pics please!!!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Pristine PM ltd;1048056 said:


> what all did you have installed??? I didn't know you have to take that much out for basic plow and lighting stuff..


gps head unit, 2 amps, 8 speakers,1 sub it was in the center seat, boat load of wiring, 4 head strobe kit, roof lighting, 2 fuel tank ( full 180gals), plow hardware, plow wiring, Spartan programmer and change the exhaust, bed liner and I'm sure their was more...


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

ah!!! why the new beast then?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

ok more pic's


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Pristine PM ltd;1048064 said:


> ah!!! why the new beast then?


usally every 2 two years i get an inch, and the deal was to good to past up

all SD 99,01,03, (2) 05's, 08, 011 now


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

How much did truck set you back?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Curious why 2 transfer tanks?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

nice ride, hope se treats you well.


----------



## PrimoSR (May 15, 2010)

Pretty jealous right now Old Dog!


----------



## Mysticlandscape (Jan 19, 2006)

How many miles on the 08 an lets hear your review looks like you gave it a work out...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SullivanSeptic;1048085 said:


> How much did truck set you back?


ruff numbers:
sticker was 54000.00
x-plan -6000.00
rebates -2500.00
trade -31000.00
owe on trade +13500.00
fee&transfer 200.00
2.9 and tax i dont know off hand, all together about 30,000

Mark13 Curious why 2 transfer tanks?

long story short is i do agot of " large losses" all over the the u.s.a. and fuel somethings is rather hard to by, like hurricanes or when river's are flooding out towns or city's, in the winter i use them to each a lot of equipment full when plowing

Mysticlandscape How many miles on the 08 an lets hear your review looks like you gave it a work out... ?

to be honest, i loved that truck and still do. i wont lie, I'm very ruff on my toys and never had a problem with it. i bought that truck Nov 08 after i got back from hurricane IKE, tuned it Feb of 09 and ran the crap out of it. if found it hard to believe but i only had 27,000 on it and i put almost 5000 it since may 4th when Nashville flooded

JaimeG How much are you asking for the wideout? Is anything broken? Oh, and that's a nice 2011, but more pics please!!!

the wideout has seen better days...

my plans :
install bed liner
front and rear strobes
back rack with 48in led light bar
air bags all around with onboard compressor
2 in lift kit maybe more
new tires after winter
rear lighting 
install fuel tanks ( need to soon with hurricane season here)
not sure about gps/dvd/amps/speakers just yet. I already it need to find out if i can get it to work with "SYNC"
westernplow, i email them and got a confusing answer on my push plate
bug and window shields
mud flaps
tuner and exhaust

im sure i will come up with more and there isn't a whole lot of aftermarket out there yet. Some of the thing i need 1st are not yet out


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

What do you do with all the hurricanes?


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

are you going to have the oiling done? ive heard it works awesome!


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Why not sell the 08 yourself and just buy new goodies for the 2011? It looks like a pile of time was spent taking it apart and all that.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I would assume the buy out price was really high, and it wouldn't have made sense to buy it. He also does this every couple years, so he is probably good at it.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Pristine PM ltd;1048925 said:


> I would assume the buy out price was really high, and it wouldn't have made sense to buy it. He also does this every couple years, so he is probably good at it.


he probley goes back to the same dealer to and they know him to well.lol


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

sweet looking truck man i test drove a f-450 lariat today and fell in love the engine has a lotta uummff compared to my first year 6.0 im probally gonna pick one up early next year we'll see when the time comes heres a pic


----------



## Kavu (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice Truck! Here's a few pics of mine.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

you guys have some sweet 2011's!


----------



## lamarbur (Jan 17, 2003)

*dealer*

kavu

what dealer did you buy yours from?


----------



## Kavu (Feb 10, 2010)

lamarbur;1049015 said:


> kavu
> 
> what dealer did you buy yours from?


rd

Shopped a lot of dealers, but I bought at Portsmouth Ford in NH.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

awesome trucks, the dealer gave you 31k for your 08! damn!

I was going to ask about it too! I had a dealer about 18 months ago offer around 15k for my 06 lariat with then 28k miles on it :/ Then tried to sell me the 06 shortbed f350 i was looking at with 75k miles for 24,999 lol, go figure.

Nice trucks though, im still going to find a nice xlt chassis f550 6.7L 4x4 for a 12' landscape body soon, but seems none have the fancier interior or the fancy dash LCD...


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

"What do you do with all the hurricanes? " get very wet..LOL. we do alot of demoing and drying of commical loss as well as construction. 

"are you going to have the oiling done?" ive heard it works awesome! not sure how to answer that one

'Why not sell the 08 yourself and just buy new goodies for the 2011? It looks like a pile of time was spent taking it apart and all that' The dealer trades for the truck not the extra's the way i see it. And I enjoy this in a weird kind of way. stripping an old truck and a new one and setting it up the way i want.

"he probley goes back to the same dealer to and they know him to well.lol ' Sure do, we spent hours looking for a truck on his ford computer,this was by far the most time on one truck ever.... i have yet to find one within 150 miles 

sweet looking truck man i test drove a f-450 lariat...... those are some bad a** trucks, GL


awesome trucks, the dealer gave you 31k for your 08! damn!

I was going to ask about it too! I had a dealer about 18 months ago offer around 15k for my 06 lariat with then 28k miles on it :/ Then tried to sell me the 06 shortbed f350 i was looking at with 75k miles for 24,999 lol, go figure.

Nice trucks though, im still going to find a nice xlt chassis f550 6.7L 4x4 for a 12' landscape body soon, but seems none have the fancier interior or the fancy dash LCD... 

yes 31,000 it was in mint condition , and look for the XLT with the premium package for the LCD dash..


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

So, how much is the exhaust fluid?


----------



## Kavu (Feb 10, 2010)

RamPainting said:


> So, how much is the exhaust fluid?


Seems to be running about $5/gal. Some dealers are trying to gel $10-15/Gal:dizzy


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

Those are really nice trucks 

good luck with them













1996 f250 7.6 westrn unimount pro plow


----------



## Kavu (Feb 10, 2010)

If you're looking for DEF the link below might help:

http://www.discoverdef.com/home.aspx


----------



## RamPainting LLC (Nov 9, 2008)

Kavu;1049258 said:


> Seems to be running about $5/gal. Some dealers are trying to gel $10-15/Gal:dizzy


Whats the range on a gallon of DEF? Do you have to fill the Def tank when you fill the fuel tank?


----------



## Kavu (Feb 10, 2010)

RamPainting said:


> Whats the range on a gallon of DEF? Do you have to fill the Def tank when you fill the fuel tank?


No, but that's what I assumed when I started shopping. The tank holds 5 gallons and should last about 7500 miles. I


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Very Nice Truck! Best of luck with it!


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

Very Very Nice man!!! Its crazy How quiet Diesel's are now!! Best of luck!!!!


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

damn........ I want a 2011 now...


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

I found one of them two. Let me know where you put the supply for the strobes. I got my plow mount and wiring installed just haven't done my strobes yet.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

M&M Services;1057685 said:


> damn........ I want a 2011 now...


you should get one will not be disappointed


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

does the same plow mount fit from the 08's-10's?


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

should be, no major frame revisions i believe


----------



## Kavu (Feb 10, 2010)

Scottscape;1057756 said:


> does the same plow mount fit from the 08's-10's?


I think it's the same for the gas engine, but the diesel has a different part number...


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

Are you going to have this update done? look here


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

"I think it's the same for the gas engine, but the diesel has a different part number"

yeah, that's what western told me in an e-mail. This is my mount off my 2008 diesel going on a 2011 diesel


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

front strobe lights installed


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

strobe pack and new reverse lights


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

Scottscape;1057756 said:


> does the same plow mount fit from the 08's-10's?


took the mount off my 09 and put it on my 2011 both Diesel's


----------



## Kavu (Feb 10, 2010)

Green Grass;1057974 said:


> took the mount off my 09 and put it on my 2011 both Diesel's


Cool. I'm having an Fisher xtreme V installed tomorrow. I wonder what changes they made to the dash 1 part number.


----------



## Scottscape (Nov 27, 2005)

I'm hoping for a hurricane this year too. I do tree work, the last one I worked in down south was Gustav in baton rouge, la. Bought my 08' right after that now shes got 102k. I drove the 6.7, it was alot smoother than the 6.4. Maybe if we get that hurricane I'll trade her. Keep us posted with pics!


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Old dog, you have me super jealous. I can't wait to see that beast driving down the street this winter! Good luck!:waving:


----------



## willofalltrades (May 31, 2006)

Did you get the 400hp and 800 torque update? its free from ford


----------



## Kavu (Feb 10, 2010)

willofalltrades;1058199 said:


> Did you get the 400hp and 800 torque update? its free from ford


It isn't available until the end of the month. I'll likely get the upgrade at my first service.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

Kavu;1057992 said:


> Cool. I'm having an Fisher xtreme V installed tomorrow. I wonder what changes they made to the dash 1 part number.


I called my local dealer who called Western and they told them that the mounts where the same.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Hi Pat. Thank you for your inquiry.

The 31269 mount from 08-10 will fit the 2010 gas versions of the 2011 Ford Super Duty. If you have a 2011 diesel, a new mount is available - part number 31269-1.

Current pricing and availability can be obtained through any authorized Western distributor. I have included a link to our Distributor Directory for your convenience.

http://www.westernplows.com/distribdirectory.asp

this is want i got....


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

willofalltrades;1058199 said:


> Did you get the 400hp and 800 torque update? its free from ford


hell yea i will be waiting for it at the end of the month, and will be in line for the aftermarket programers, i already have sparten dashdaq waiting, just need the software. i want 500hp and 1200tq


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Scottscape;1058109 said:


> I'm hoping for a hurricane this year too. I do tree work, the last one I worked in down south was Gustav in baton rouge, la. Bought my 08' right after that now shes got 102k. I drove the 6.7, it was alot smoother than the 6.4. Maybe if we get that hurricane I'll trade her. Keep us posted with pics!


leaving for ISU in the morning, they are under water......


----------



## GLSS22 (Dec 31, 2007)

Great looking truck! Cant wait to see it with a blade on! Good luck this season.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1058326 said:


> leaving for ISU in the morning, they are under water......


I heard downstate got 3 to 4 inches of rain in less than an hour! Looks like you'll be busy down there.


----------



## Kavu (Feb 10, 2010)

1olddogtwo;1058323 said:


> Hi Pat. Thank you for your inquiry.
> 
> The 31269 mount from 08-10 will fit the 2010 gas versions of the 2011 Ford Super Duty. If you have a 2011 diesel, a new mount is available - part number 31269-1.
> 
> ...


This is what I heard from my Fisher dealer. Here are a few pictures of my truck with xtreme V...


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

im drewling over the white 2011 with the xv


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

fisher guy;1058509 said:


> im drewling over the white 2011 with the xv


that is a sweet looking set up

well I'm off to ISU in the morning. i got my tanks back in, back carama wired up and in the morning i have to pick a 40 footer travel trailer


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

OldDog, Have fun in Ames I live 10 minutes from ISU. It was terrible yesterday. The water has gone down so most roads are passable, but you will have plenty of work. The basketball floor is floating in the college coliseum.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

what kind of reverse lights are those? where from? the ones i have on my truck dont spread a wide beam.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

nice rig.....sure like to go on a trip with you sometime and make some money...locating contracts seems to be my weaker point...


----------

